# The Vaetra Chronicles - Swords & Sorcery Fantasy Adventure



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

_The Vaetra Chronicles_

The Vaetra Chronicles is a swords & sorcery fantasy adventure series. If you liked _The Belgariad_ by David Eddings, _The Dresden Files_ by Jim Butcher, or _Dragonlance_ by Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman, you'll enjoy the Vaetra Chronicles. The first two books of the trilogy, _Vaetra Unveiled_ and _Vaetra Untrained_, are available now. The series conclusion, _Vaetra Unleashed_ is currently underway with a target release of early 2014. *Sign up for release notices* at the series web site, Vaetra.com.


*Description*

Bored with his life as an innkeeper, Jaylan Forester takes a promising mercenary contract. The adventure goes out of control when he discovers that his client is being pursued by Sulana Delano, an intriguing Sword Sorceress from an enclave of sorcerers known as The Archives. Taught from birth to shun sorcerers, Jaylan must overcome his distrust of magic when an unexpected turn of events embroils Jaylan in Sulana's mission to recover a stolen mysterious artifact. Along the way, Jaylan learns that he too has the capacity to become a sorcerer. He must decide if he wants to explore his newfound abilities or resume the comfortable life he has always known. Fate has its own ideas about the path he should take.

_Vaetra Unveiled_ is a swords & sorcery fantasy adventure. If you liked _The Belgariad_ by David Eddings, _The Dresden Files_ by Jim Butcher, or _Dragonlance_ by Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman, you'll enjoy the Vaetra Chronicles series.

*Pricing and Availability*

_Vaetra Unveiled_ is available in multiple formats and from several retailers:

Kindle Edition only $2.99
Nook Edition only $2.99
EPUB Edition (Kobo) only $2.99




 only $2.99
Paperback Edition only $9.99
Autographed Paperback Edition only $9.99 (with optional inscription)
  *Description*

In volume two of the Vaetra Chronicles, former innkeeper Jaylan Forester follows lovely sorceress Sulana Delano to the Archives College of Sorcery where he learns to use the magical power of vaetra. While Jaylan adjusts to life at the largest sorcerer sanctuary in the empire, Sulana investigates the clues left behind by their mutual enemy Paeter Thoron. When Sulana and her team are captured and held for an impossible ransom, Jaylan must decide if he will obey the will of the Archives Council and wait through the negotiations, or if he will risk everything in a desperate attempt to rescue the woman he loves.

*Pricing and Availability*

_Vaetra Untrained_ is available in multiple formats and from several retailers:

Kindle Edition only $2.99
Nook Edition only $2.99
EPUB Edition (Kobo) only $2.99
EPUB Edition (iBookstore) - Coming soon! Just waiting on Apple
Paperback Edition only $9.99
Autographed Paperback Edition only $9.99 (with optional inscription)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Daniel, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's the "short" blurb for the book. The original post has more, plus the book web site is in my signature.



> Jaylan Forester is trying to get his life back together after losing his position as Captain of the Imperial Guard. He takes a promising mercenary contract, but it goes instantly out of control when he discovers his client is on the run for stealing a magical artifact. Now he must learn to overcome his distrust of sorcerers and magic long enough to help an intriguing Sword Sorceress recover the artifact. Along the way, he discovers that he and the sorceress have more in common than either could have guessed.


The book is available now through June for 99 cents on Amazon.com. The excerpt gives you the first three chapters. Click the book cover in my signature or in the original post to visit the book's Amazon.com page.

Enjoy!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Vaetra Unveiled is now available in paperback on Amazon.com for $9.99. Click the book cover in my signature to visit Amazon and check out the excerpt. The Kindle edition is still just $0.99!


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This looks good. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

acellis said:


> This looks good. I'll have to check it out.


Thanks @acellis! I hope you enjoy it. Feel free to let me know, either way.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Vaetra Unveiled is still just 99 cents on Kindle and $9.99 in paperback. Click the cover image in my signature to visit the book page on Amazon.com. The Look Inside excerpt includes the first three chapters!


----------



## VannaSmythe (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey, Daniel! I'm getting it now and hope to start reading by this weekend!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks, Vanna, that's great! I'm finishing Dragonfriend right now, but I have Protector and it's up next.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Vaetra Unveiled is still just 99 cents on Kindle and $9.99 in paperback. Click the cover image in my signature to visit the book page on Amazon.com. The Look Inside excerpt includes the first three chapters!

Vaetra Unveiled is also participating in the Magic Appreciation Tour along with 34 other magical fantasy books.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Vaetra Unveiled is still just 99 cents on Kindle and $9.99 in paperback. Click the cover image in my signature to visit the book page on Amazon.com. The Look Inside excerpt includes the first three chapters. The book also has a few reviews now, and more are welcome. ;-)

Vaetra Unveiled is also participating in the Magic Appreciation Tour along with 37 other magical fantasy books.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

What reviewers are saying...

"Every aspect of this book is fully developed and loving care has been taken to get everything just right. It's not a short book and yet I easily finished it within two days - a testament to the fact that Vaetra Unveiled is a flat out page turner. Highly Recommended." 
~ Roger Eschbacher

Vaetra Unveiled is still just 99 cents on Kindle and $9.99 in paperback. Click the cover image in my signature to visit the book page on Amazon.com. The Look Inside excerpt includes the first three chapters. The book also has a few reviews now, and more are welcome. ;-)

Vaetra Unveiled is participating in the Magic Appreciation Tour along with 41 other magical fantasy books. Come see the great selection of magical fantasy!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Vaetra Unveiled is now available on Amazon.com for $2.99.

I recently updated the blurb to make it shorter and better description of the story:


> Bored with his life as an innkeeper, Jaylan Forester takes a promising mercenary contract. The adventure goes out of control when he discovers that his client is being pursued by Sulana Delano, an intriguing Sword Sorceress from an enclave of sorcerers known as The Archives. Taught from birth to shun sorcerers, Jaylan must overcome his distrust of magic when an unexpected turn of events embroils Jaylan in Sulana's mission to recover a stolen mysterious artifact. Along the way, Jaylan learns that he too has the capacity to become a sorcerer. He must decide if he wants to explore his newfound abilities or resume the comfortable life he has always known. Fate has its own ideas about the path he should take.
> 
> Vaetra Unveiled is a swords & sorcery fantasy adventure. If you liked "The Belgariad" by David Eddings, "The Dresden Files" by Jim Butcher, or "Dragonlance" by Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman, you'll enjoy the Vaetra Chronicles series.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

_Vaetra Unveiled_ has new reviews! Check out what readers are saying about the book here:

Amazon.com reviews of _Vaetra Unveiled_

I don't comment on reviews because I think they are for other readers, not for authors, but I am grateful to everyone who has been willing to take the time and post a review of the book.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

_Vaetra Unveiled_ is the first book of the Vaetra Chronicles trilogy. I'm expecting to release volume 2, _Vaetra Untrained,_ in December 2012.

If you would like to be notified when the remaining volumes of the Vaetra Chronicles become available, please sign up for my book release notices at the Vaetra Chronicles web site.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

_Vaetra Unveiled_ really found its stride in July 2012 and August is already looking good. I appreciate everyone who purchased the book, and I sincerely hope you enjoyed the story. The reviews continue to be good and fair, so a special additional thanks to everyone who took the time to submit a review.

If you are looking for your next fantasy read, please consider _Vaetra Unveiled._ The book is currently $2.99 on Amazon.com, and it has an overall rating of 4.7 with 9 reviews.

_Vaetra Unveiled_ on Amazon.com

If you want even more magical fantasy books to choose from, check out the Magic Appreciation Tour, which currently has 49 books with easy-to-browse listings that make it easy to select books that interest you.

Magical Fantasy Book Listings


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

_Vaetra Unveiled_ is still available for $2.99 on Amazon.com.

You can also visit the Vaetra Chronicles web site to sign up for release notices, or the Magic Appreciation Tour site, which lists many more magical fantasy books.

I've taken _Vaetra Unveiled_ out of KDP Select, so you can expect to see it soon on Barnes & Noble for Nook. I'm looking at adding it to the Kobo and Vook sites as well.

Thanks for taking the time to check out this thread!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

_Vaetra Unveiled_ is now available in EPUB (Nook) format at Barnes & Noble!

Click to visit the _Vaetra Unveiled_ book page at Barnes & Noble


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd like to take this opportunity to thank all of the readers who have given _Vaetra Unveiled_ a try. Thanks to you, August was the best month ever with over 500 sales.

Book 2, _Vaetra Untrained_ is in the home stretch. For readers who want to be notified when the next book is released, I've set up a release notices email list. You can subscribe to release notices on the Vaetra.com home page. The link below will take you there:

Sign up for release notices

Thanks again for your support!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Happy *National Buy a Book Day*! If you would like to celebrate by reading a new fantasy adventure story, I humbly submit my book _Vaetra Unveiled_ for your consideration. It is available for $2.99 from these retailers:


Amazon.com
[*][url=http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/vaetra-unveiled-daniel-r-marvello/1108541957?ean=2940014885324]BarnesAndNoble.com
KoboBooks.com

If you want even more reading material, consider visiting the Magic Appreciation Tour and Book Sale for 51 additional magical fantasy titles.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

_Vaetra Unveiled_ can be found at the following retailers for just $2.99:


Amazon.com
[*][url=http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/vaetra-unveiled-daniel-r-marvello/1108541957?ean=2940014885324]BarnesAndNoble.com
KoboBooks.com

If you like _Vaetra Unveiled_, please sign up for my release notices so you'll be first to know when the next book in the series _Vaetra Untrained_ becomes available. My alpha reader started on _Untrained_ this week!

Sign up for release notices

Happy reading!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Good news! I can now ship signed copies of the _Vaetra Unveiled_ paperback edition to U.S. addresses. There is no charge for the signature, and I'll be happy to include a personal note or inscription of your choosing.

You can get your copy today directly from the Logical Expressions Store (my publisher's online storefront):

Click here to order a signed paperback edition of _Vaetra Unveiled_

When you get to the book page, select the "Yes please" radio button under the "Signed by the author?" label. If you want me to add an inscription, enter it into the space provided. The package ships Priority Mail, so you should get your signed edition within 2-3 days.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice cover


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

MarkPaulJacobs said:


> Nice cover


Same to you! I love the image on Yaakmen. Nice effect with the titling overlay too.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

*Enter to win* a free, autographed paperback edition of _Vaetra Unveiled_ on Goodreads!


2 copies are available, so you have *double the odds* of winning
The *giveaway ends October 11, 2012*, so don't delay
The books ship anywhere in the United States

The link below goes directly to the giveaway page on Goodreads (you may need to log in first):

Enter the _Vaetra Unveiled_ Book Giveaway

It only takes a moment to enter. I hope you win!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

*Just one week left!*

*Enter to win* a free, autographed, paperback edition of _Vaetra Unveiled_ on Goodreads.

Enter the _Vaetra Unveiled_ Book Giveaway

The giveaway ends on October 11, 2012 and it only takes a moment to enter.

Best of luck!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners of my first book giveaway! I'm shipping out books today to the two lucky winners from over 400 entries.

If you didn't win, you can wait for my next giveaway or you can still get _Vaetra Unveiled_ for just $2.99 in Kindle, Nook, or EPUB format (just click one of the links on the first post of this thread.)

Thanks for your support and enthusiasm!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm down to the last few scenes of _Vaetra Untrained_, Book 2 of the Vaetra Chronicles. I'm running behind my original schedule, but the second book is turning out to be so much more than I expected--in a good way!

If you want to be first to know when I release a new book, please sign up for release notices on the Vaetra Chronicles web site:

Sign up for Daniel R. Marvello release notices

The sign up form is in the upper-right area of the home page.

Happy reading!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Sometimes readers do a better job of describing a book than the author does. Roger Eschbacher did such a good job of describing _Vaetra Unveiled_ that he inspired me to rewrite my description. Here's what he came up with for his review:



> Despite their mutual distrust, Jaylan Forester, a disgraced former member of the Imperial Guard turned mercenary, and Sulana Delano, a hard-edged Sword Sorceress from the enigmatic Archives, team up to fight a lurking evil and recover a mysterious artifact.
> 
> Along the way Jaylan learns his destiny is somehow tied to "vaetra," the power sorcerers use to alter nature, and that he's going to have to seriously adjust his prejudice against those who practice this ancient art.


(see the full review at The Novel Project)

You can probably see how his concise and well-worded summary influenced my current description for the book:



> Bored with his life as an innkeeper, Jaylan Forester takes a promising mercenary contract. The adventure goes out of control when he discovers that his client is being pursued by Sulana Delano, an intriguing Sword Sorceress from an enclave of sorcerers known as The Archives. Taught from birth to shun sorcerers, Jaylan must overcome his distrust of magic when an unexpected turn of events embroils Jaylan in Sulana's mission to recover a stolen mysterious artifact. Along the way, Jaylan learns that he too has the capacity to become a sorcerer. He must decide if he wants to explore his newfound abilities or resume the comfortable life he has always known. Fate has its own ideas about the path he should take.
> 
> _Vaetra Unveiled_ is a swords & sorcery fantasy adventure. If you liked _The Belgariad_ by David Eddings, _The Dresden Files_ by Jim Butcher, or _Dragonlance_ by Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman, you'll enjoy the Vaetra Chronicles series.


I must admit that, in some respects, I still like his better.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

After a writing hiatus due to a 4-day road trip, I'm back to working on _Vaetra Untrained_. Although my wife and I took our time on the trip (we did 400-mile days), I shudder to think how long that journey would have taken on horseback. Jaylan and Sulana would have probably taken nearly two months to cover the same 1,600 miles through deserts, mountains, prairies, and canyons.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

This week, I'd like to post a little about what kind of story _Vaetra Unveiled_ is and what it isn't.

What it is:
* A story about an ordinary man who faces extraordinary challenges.

What it's not:
* A story about a man forced into being a hero because "it's his destiny."


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm fascinated by magic systems. When I developed the magic system for The Vaetra Chronicles, I wanted something that would have reliable rules and "make sense" in some way. For the characters and the story, I stayed away from my role-playing game experiences, but the magic system was definitely influenced by the question, "How can I quantify this system for use in a game?"

Sure, I'd love to work with a game developer and turn my story world into a video game. Some day it may even happen. But that's not my priority. The whole point of adopting a gaming perspective for my magic system was entirely so I could make sure that magic behaved consistently in my book series.

The first book of The Vaetra Chronicles, Vaetra Untrained is currently available for $2.99 at Amazon, Barnes & Noble, and Kobo. If you get a chance to read the book, I'd love to know how you think the magic system turned out.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope all of my fellow U.S. KindleBoards members had a great Thanksgiving. I visited family for the event and we had 19 happy and crazy people. The hour-and-a-half drive home was a bummer, but not having to clean up after 19 people? Priceless.

Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

I passed a major milestone today with The Vaetra Chronicles. I wrote the final paragraph of my second volume, _Vaetra Untrained_!

Finishing the first draft inspired a blog post about what writing that final paragraph means to me. Here's a link if you'd like to read it:

The Final Paragraph

Have a safe and happy holiday season!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm revising _Vaetra Untrained_, Book 2 of the Vaetra Chronicles right now in preparation for handing it off to my beta readers. This is an exciting time for me! I enjoy revision more than I ever expected I would, and I love the feedback I get from my beta readers. It's a lot of work, but the end result is well worth it.

You can get started on the Vaetra Chronicles right now by reading Book 1 _Vaetra Unveiled_. It's available on Amazon.com for just $2.99. If you prefer to buy it elsewhere, links to other vendors are in the first post of this thread.

Vaetra Unveiled on Amazon.com


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for visiting my book thread! I don't have much to share this week. I'm still working on my second draft of _Vaetra Untrained_ and will probably release Part 1 to beta readers today.

Meanwhile, _Vaetra Unveiled_ (Vaetra Chronicles, Book 1) is still available on Amazon.com and other retailers for $2.99. It currently has a 4.7-star rating and 11 reviews on Amazon. If you'd like to know what others have thought about it, here's a link to all of the reviews (most recent first):

Reviews on Amazon.com

Have a great weekend!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Happy Holidays!

Well, the Winter Solstice has come and gone, and most of us are still alive. You'd better get that last minute holiday shopping done after all.

If you are looking for a magical fantasy book that reads quickly and tells a good story but does not have excessive violence, explicit sex, or a depressing ending, you might enjoy _Vaetra Unveiled_ during your holiday break. At $2.99, it also makes a nice virtual stocking stuffer for a friend or relative.

You can get _Vaetra Unveiled_ at Amazon, Barnes & Noble, and Kobo. It's available in paperback too ($9.99), if you prefer to hold a real book in your hands.

Best wishes,
Daniel


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

_Vaetra Unveiled_ is still just $2.99 at Amazon.com. It currently has 13 reviews with an aggregate rating of 4.6 stars.

The excerpt includes the first three chapters, so you can try before you buy!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

I recently looked into the Kindle X-Ray feature and concluded it was pretty cool. As a result, I'm planning to put my characters into Shelfari, which will hopefully encourage Amazon to enable X-Ray on my books. For now, you can get a preview of the _Vaetra Unveiled_ cast of characters on my blog:

Kindle X-Ray and the Vaetra Unveiled Cast of Characters


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Big news! Well for me anyway. 

_Vaetra Unveiled_ is now available in the iBookstore. I recently signed up with Draft2Digital, which finally gave me a way to work around the fact that Apple requires you to use a Macintosh to put books into their store yourself.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

_Vaetra Untrained_, Book 2 of The Vaetra Chronicles, is in the last phase of beta. I've gotten a great response from several of my beta readers and have been busy with revisions based on their feedback. As was the case with _Vaetra Unvieled_, I'm certain the book will be much stronger as a result.

If you are a fan of swords and sorcery fantasy but haven't read _Vaetra Unveiled_, consider trying it out. Here's what one reviewer had to say about it:



> "This is a good start to the beginning of a series. A light read with good character development as the hero begins to learn he is different from his peers."


 _Vaetra Unveiled_ is just $2.99 on Amazon.com

Click here for more retailers


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

I recently added _Vaetra Unveiled_ to the "Addicted to Ebooks" site, which is a cool free site run by KindleBoards author Victorine Leiske.

Addicted to ebooks is not your average ebook site. Each book post includes plenty of information to help you decide whether or not the book is right for you. The listings even include information like whether or not the book includes profanity, violence, or sex. You can search for books by genre too. If you have not checked out Victorine's site, I highly recommend you give it a try.

==> Addicted to eBooks <==


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

_Vaetra Unveiled_ was featured on the KBoards blog Saturday, March 2, 2013 in the "Free and bargain Kindle books" post. It's always nice to see your work featured on someone else's web site. 

In other news, _Vaetra Unveiled_ is taking part in the Magic Appreciation Tour's *Spectacular Spring Equinox Fantasy Sale* on March 20-22. For the three days of the sale, _Vaetra Unveiled_ will be on sale for just 99 cents. 

You can *get great deals on over 30 other magical fantasy books* as well. All books are under $5, and you can enter to win one of *over 35 free prizes*!

Mark your calendar to visit http://www.MagicalFantasyBooks/SpringSale on March 20-22 to take advantage of the bargains and enter the mega giveaway.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

_Vaetra Untrained_, the second book in the Vaetra Chronicles series is off to the editor! I'm hoping for a release date of June 1 at this point. I've also started Vaetra Unleashed, the final book in the trilogy.

If you want to be notified when the new releases come out, be sure to sign up for my New Releases list!

Sign up for Daniel R. Marvello release notices (see subscribe box in upper-left corner of page)

If you haven't read _Vaetra Unveiled_, be sure to get it now so you can finish it before _Vaetra Untrained_ comes out.

Vaetra Unveiled (Vaetra Chronicles, vol. 1) just $2.99 on Amazon.com


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, _Vaetra Untrained_ isn't going to come out on June 1 as hoped. My editor still hasn't returned my manuscript yet due to a family emergency. Life happens.

On a positive note, she is back now and expects to have the manuscript ready by the end of this coming week. If that really happens, I think I can still publish by the end of June. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the delay. That must be frustrating for you. Perhaps you can use the extra time to design the most fantastic book launch ever...


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Tracy Falbe said:


> Sorry to hear about the delay. That must be frustrating for you. Perhaps you can use the extra time to design the most fantastic book launch ever...


Thanks, Tracy. I'm sure could learn a lesson or two from _you_ on the subject of book launches!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

_Vaetra Untrained_ has gone through final editing and proofreading, and it is now in the final stages of production! Print layout and ebook formatting are all that's left. It looks like both will be done by next weekend. I'm hoping to publish on July 20.

Meanwhile, I'm almost done with the story plan for Book 3 of The Vaetra Chroncles, _Vaetra Unleashed_. I should be able to publish the exciting conclusion of the series in less time than it took me to produce Book 2. That news will come as a relief to those of you who have waited a year and a half for _Vaetra Untrained_. I appreciate your patience.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

_Vaetra Untrained_ is here! Here's just about everything you might want to know about it...


*Description*

In volume two of the Vaetra Chronicles, former innkeeper Jaylan Forester follows lovely sorceress Sulana Delano to the Archives College of Sorcery where he learns to use the magical power of vaetra. While Jaylan adjusts to life at the largest sorcerer sanctuary in the empire, Sulana investigates the clues left behind by their mutual enemy Paeter Thoron. When Sulana and her team are captured and held for an impossible ransom, Jaylan must decide if he will obey the will of the Archives Council and wait through the negotiations, or if he will risk everything in a desperate attempt to rescue the woman he loves.

The Vaetra Chronicles is a swords & sorcery fantasy adventure series. If you liked _The Belgariad_ by David Eddings, _The Dresden Files_ by Jim Butcher, or _Dragonlance_ by Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman, you'll enjoy the Vaetra Chronicles.

*Pricing and Availability*

_Vaetra Untrained_ is available in multiple formats and from several retailers:

Kindle Edition only $2.99
Nook Edition only $2.99
EPUB Edition (Kobo) only $2.99
EPUB Edition (iBookstore) - Coming soon! Just waiting on Apple
Paperback Edition only $9.99
Autographed Paperback Edition only $9.99 (with optional inscription)


The book is doing well on Amazon at the moment, and I'd like to thank any KB members who helped make that happen.

I'm hard at work on the third volume and making good progress. I hope to release _Vaetra Unleashed_ in early 2014. Please sign up for my release notices if you want to be notified when it goes live.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

_Vaetra Unveiled_ and _Vaetra Untrained_ are still going strong. Here are the highest rankings I spotted in passing during the past couple of weeks:

*Vaetra Unveiled*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,344 Paid in Kindle Store
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure
#88 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure

*Vaetra Untrained*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,956 Paid in Kindle Store
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure
#71 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure

Both books are still only $2.99 each. Amazon.com shows a good-sized excerpt if you want to check them out.

Thanks again to any KBoards members who have helped me successfully launch Book Two of the Vaetra Chronicles. You are awesome.

Happy reading!
Daniel


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm hard at work on _Vaetra Unleashed_, the third and final novel of the Vaetra Chronicles. This story is shaping up to be longer than the first two (lots to wrap up!), and will probably finish out at about 150,000 words.

Thanks to everyone who has supported the series by picking up the first two novels. Thanks also to everyone who has written a review. Your feedback is appreciated.

Visit the first post of this thread or Vaetra.com for more information about the Vaetra Chronicles.


----------

